# Pseudotropheus saulosi



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater

I thought some members might be interested to know that Stuart M Grant Fish farm has engaged in a captive breeding program, of Pseudotropheus saulosi, for the purpose of reintroduction to Taiwan(ee) Reef. The numbers of wild specimens is quite low, hopefully this protects the species in the wild


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater

Also breeding Melanochromis chipokae as well for the same purposes.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

I just saw this now, very good to hear. Hopefully the lakes will all be as they were.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome news!


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

I've been working with these guys since 06' and I'm glad to hear this. I'm designing a species only tank for them over the next few months and will continue selective breeding of the species.


----------



## Paragon (May 24, 2010)

thevein said:


> I've been working with these guys since 06' and I'm glad to hear this. I'm designing a species only tank for them over the next few months and will continue selective breeding of the species.


Do you know how to get offspring certified? I have a few juveniles who I am pretty sure are purebred, but I haven't heard back from the ACA.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Just saw a presentation by Larry Johnson at our clubs March meeting and he showed a video he shot of the 2014 release of the fish. About 50 if I recall. This was his 14th trip to the lake. By his account they are doing ok.
Mike


----------



## lamarr (Jul 21, 2015)

I've been out of the hobby for several years and I'm so surprised at this turn of events! I have a 125 that is destined to become Africans. I'd love to make it saulosi if I could find pure specimens. Is anyone within driving distance of Chattanooga, Tenn?


----------



## lamarr (Jul 21, 2015)

Really? In 2 weeks nobody can reply on saulosi?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Members would not be looking at this forum if they wanted to sell saulosi...they would look at Classifieds. If you want to acquire CARES fish you work with your local fish club...you go to them, and IME it takes some tracking down.

There are tank raised saulosi on the lists now from reputable dealers who I would trust to provide pure fish. PM me if you need the info.


----------

